# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me about your most favourite Memory

## NeAvO

Ok, I haven't made a thread in a while and thought this would be quite cool. So basically let's all share our most cherished memories.

I can't really think of what mine is ff the top of my head but I will get back to you later.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Well, there are a lot! One that comes to mind immediately is a sleepover I had with my two best friends (who are sisters) when I was about 17. The one who was my age fell asleep immediately but the younger one (she was 15) and I stayed up giggling all night. At one point her mom came in to tell us to be quiet and we pretended to be asleep and were snoring obnoxiously.. then I of course started to laugh like a maniac but still hoping that her mom didn't notice. 

Later that night, our friend Josh who was also there tried to jump up and scare the younger sister while she was in the kitchen getting water, but all he managed to do was loudly and painfully fall over, tripping inside his sleeping bag.

Then later, that same year I was moving out to college and saying goodbye to them and the younger one and I held each other and cried our eyes out. We weren't the type to hug, ever, so it was surprising.

They're cherished memories because our friendship dissintegrated for no apparent reason.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

You know NeAvO, i don't have *any* memories i truly cherish, its strange but i think i'm yet to experience a good memory worth remembering, things have been too rough so far, hopefully i'll be able to save some nice memories from college if this truly is a turning point in my life. I hope to meet some cool people, then i'll post a nice memory  :smiley:

----------


## Burns

I have a lot of good memories... hard to pick a _cherished_ memory.

But there was the time that my mom, grandma, and I got to see an extremely surreal display of Aurora Borealis (the northern lights) in the sky. It completely covered the visible sky in a dome of ever-changing colors of the spectrum. It was like a dream - if my mom and grandma hadn't witnessed it too, I would've thought it was just a dream when I remembered it.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Most of my clean memories occured in Maui - never in my life did I think I was ever going to be able to go there, for 17 days no less.  It really showed me how everyone on this planet has their own little lives, whether it be on a tropical island or not.

----------


## Identity X

"Most favourite?" NeAvO, I'm disappointed.

Anyway, my father and brother are planespotters. I am not. Cue going to the open air  observation deck at Heathrow for hours and hours in mid-January. It was so mindnumbingly cold and of course completely and utterly boring. And, you have so stand still. So, I wasn't having a god time.

Which brings me to a really good memory of mine; having a hot hamburger for lunch in the heated cafe. It felt so great...

----------


## Animegal

The time i gave my teacher a 3 legged chair  :boogie:  she went flying, ah good times

And the time i told my friend to throw a rock on the roof of the school, she ended up smashing one of those long lightbulbs  ::lol::  that kept me laughing for days lol

----------


## meggyfayephotography

My most favorite memory happened this past weekend... 

Bro and I were laying in my bed and listening to his ipod together... the songs he played were so very sweet. Some of them were sad, some were happy and some were funny. It was rather romantic in a corny way. We both started falling asleep listening to it together.

----------


## mark

My fav memory....

I took a ex girlfriend on holiday to venice. We were sitting in st marks square (or whatever its called lol) outside a restraunt having a nice meal there was a nice string band playing in the back ground and the sun was setting...I bought a rose from a man who was selling them and after the meal we sat close to each other on the steps near the water listening to the music. It was so romantic (I like romance alot  :Oops: ) and it was the happiest I have ever been  :smiley:

----------


## NeAvO

Dear God! Someone resurrected my unpopular thread!

I'm sorry to hear about your mum MellC  :Sad:  and with what ever happened to IZ, how he has changed  :tongue2:

----------


## ClouD

> Dear God!



You called?

Memory? hmmm...
I think I am about to eat. There you go.

----------


## Adam

For me it would be seeing all of my brothers and sisters in the hospital after being born. And holding them for the first time.

And now when ever I go to visit my Mum and the babies, I cherish all of these moments, because these moments will not be ones you can experience forever, so I cherish every second I get to spend with my family.

----------


## Oneironaught

> ... a sleepover I had with my two best friends (who are sisters)... and... stayed up giggling all night.



Nice  ::mrgreen:: 





> They're cherished memories because our friendship dissintegrated for no apparent reason.



Aww, I know how you feel.





> You know NeAvO, i don't have *any* memories i truly cherish, its strange but i think i'm yet to experience a good memory worth remembering...



Man, that is too sad. You need to find the good in life. It won't always knock on your door. The good news is that it's not really all that hard to find, if you look for it.





> But there was the time that my mom, grandma, and I got to see an extremely surreal display of Aurora Borealis...



I would love to see that.

*Mark*, I love that. *MellC*, sorry about your Mom.

I guess one of my favorite memories is of my Grandpa. He used to take me to the park and we'd sit there and play chess, which he'd taught me. We did that about twice a month for over a year. He beat me every single time but it was OK with me.

And he had this silly song he'd sometimes sing to amuse me. I've always assumed he made it up:





> I can't get off of my horse.
> I can't get off of my horse.
> Because some dirty, rootin', tootin', shootin', son-of-a-gun-of-a-dirty-dog put glue on my saddle.
> 
> On my saddle, on my saddle.
> Because some dirty, rootin', tootin', shootin', son-of-a-gun-of-a-dirty-dog put glue on my saddle.



Yes, very silly.

----------


## Jeff777

It's not my favoruite but it is a great one.  Me and this cuban girl I was seeing met up and watched movies at the theater together...we would sit together and she would grab my hand and put it in her lap, put her head on my shoulder while we whispered sweet nothings back and forth...I still remember the scent of her hair...it was captivating and truly one of my most memorable romantic moments.

----------


## TamiDoll

Mine is simple and pretty lame... but oh well.

When I saw my BF smile. He has such a nice and captivating smile. It makes my whole world light up even if I'm totally bummed out. I think of that when I'm blue.

----------


## Oneironaught

> Mine is simple and pretty lame... but oh well.
> 
> When I saw my BF smile. He has such a nice and captivating smile. It makes my whole world light up even if I'm totally bummed out. I think of that when I'm blue.



Simple, maybe. But not lame at all. It's nice to be able to enjoy the simple things in life. Sometimes they are the most meaningful. Other times they are all we have.

----------


## Man of Steel

Playing ball with my uncle. When I was little, and my dad worked during the day, I could call my uncle, ask him to come play ball with me, and he'd *always* say, "See you in five minutes." Exactly five minutes later, his car would pull up in the yard. We lived on the same driveway, but his was the first house near the road, and ours was the furthest back in the woods, so it was a half-mile drive or walk. I don't think he ever said no. 

Another memory of my uncle comes to mind as well. He'd come over pretty often, and in the winter we had a wood stove/heater going. He'd walk in the door, walk over to me, and say, "Let me warm up my hands, Josh." Then he'd stick the back of his cold hands against the back of my neck. I loved it, for some reason. 

I've got a lot of cherished memories of my uncle, most of them before he got cancer. He died four years ago now, I think it is. Thanksgiving was his birthday.

----------


## Clairity

MoS, he sounds like a great uncle (and a wonderful man).  

Your memories of him make me smile.

I know you miss him..

----------


## Man of Steel

> MoS, he sounds like a great uncle (and a wonderful man).  
> 
> Your memories of him make me smile.
> 
> I know you miss him..



That he was, Clairity. He was the best man I've ever known, and more than likely ever will know. He always kept Sunkist in his refrigerator and Little Debbie raisin creme pies in his breadbox for when I'd stop by on my way to get the mail every day, too. I'd get the mail, come up to his house, sit in the chair beside him, and we'd talk. Or sometimes we wouldn't say a word. Sometimes we'd play cards, or watch TV. 

I'd ask him, "Do you mind if I get me a drink?" and he'd say, "You know you don't need to ask. You know where they're at, go get you one!" I'd usually stay about an hour, then head back home for supper. He ate supper with us a good bit of the time, too. 

In everything I do, I try to remember to ask myself, _what would Uncle Steve do here?_

----------


## Clairity

> In everything I do, I try to remember to ask myself, _what would Uncle Steve do here?_



What a wonderful tribute.. he really does live on through you..

----------


## TamiDoll

MoS: Aww... that was so touching. *sniffs*

----------


## Carôusoul

[email protected] "Most favourite memory"




When I discovered it.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

One of my favorites is when our high school tennis team (small public school) played this prep school (stuck up rich kids) last year in the first round of States. We had to drive for 2 and a half hours to get to where we were playing and we knew we didn't really have a chance. I played #3 singles on our team and I was playing this really good kid. I'm decent myself but this kid had obviously taken lots of lessons and liked to hit it hard. He was a moron though (not as much as his brother who played #2 singles though) and he was winning alot of points by just crushing the ball but I just got points where I could and kept the ball in play and waited for opportunities and let him mess up. He was ahead for most of the first set but I kept it close and eventually ties it up at 6-6 so we needed to play a tiebreak. Everyone else on my team was getting killed and there are only 5 matches (3 singles and 2 doubles) and when one team wins 3 so they win the whole thing, they stop the others because it's already decided. 

Anyway I pull ahead of this kid in the tiebreaker suddenly and keep winning points, I am up 6-2 in the tiebreaker, 1 point away from winning the first set when the 3rd person on my team loses so we have to stop so I just stop right there 1 point away from winning a set and just go up and shake the kids hand, and he was just so shocked that I was beating him and I felt so good. I hate those prep kids. You should see them at states with their jackets with all their state championships. Tennis is one sport where you can buy victories and there are lots of snobby rich losers.

----------


## Oneironaught

Wow, MoS. Your Uncle sounds like he was one heck of a guy. I'm glad you have such great memories of him to reflect on (and share with us).

----------


## NeAvO

Sounds like you had a great uncle MoS  :smiley: 

I'm still waiting for mine to give me my 18th birthday card  ::?:

----------


## DancenSweetie8

hmmm Mine was with me and my ex.  We were downstairs doing dishes and we were gonna leave for fireworks in like an hour and i had to straighten my hair upstairs and he was gonna stay downstairs and do dishes.  but for some reason it was just so hard to leave to go upstairs, i just kept hugging him and i was crying cuz i just felt so in love and i didn't want to leave him for just a few minutes because i wanted to be with him the whole time.... i kinda miss him  :Sad:

----------


## hankwheels

1. When a pair of house sparrows moved into my birdhouse back in March of '05.
   I named the male Henry, and the female Ursula. They had two healthy broods, both containing five chicks each. 
2. The first time I saw my little brother (He was only a few hours old)

----------

